# White "doves" and education



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm not sure this belongs here, but I've grown to appreciate the difficult lives that pigeons have because of the mistaken ideas that people have about them. I'm taking my son to a white dove release today and am going to see what sort of literature or information that the store and handlers give to people concerning these birds. And if I hear anyone in the store say, pretty doves, I'll do my best to say "yes, aren't they lovely, these pigeons." and maybe get a conversation going.
I'm convinced that most people think that the white doves are a separate species of bird and not pigeons. I confess -- I did.  Everyone oooohs and aaaahs whenever they see a "dove" release but the same people typically snear when they see pigeons fly. Maybe if all those people that do the dove releases would make sure their clients really knew what kind of birds were used to make that beautiful and touching scene they might think more kindly about pigeons in general.
Wouldn't it be nice if on the wedding or funeral cards there was a small line of print saying something about the beautiful white pigeons are the same species as the "wild" pigeons. If just a few people noticed and thought about it each time they saw these birds, it could bring a change of heart and prompt some postive action and even prompt some political improvement of our feathered friends futures. Just a thought.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for sharing your thoughts and ideas, I sure can appreciate it.

I think some dove release people would not like to share the fact that their white doves are no different then the feral pigeons we see in our cities everyday, they probably wouldn't mention it, unless asked.

I think all pigeons that are heroes in our wars should also be mentioned, not and the history of pigeons, their racing and homing skills, as well as the ferals out in the wild.

Everyone I know here...oohs and ahs, when they see a flock of ferals flying, I know I do, they are so amazing, and adaptive little guys, and have been since the beginning of time. Why I wouldn't be surprised if there once was a dinosaur pigeon before the on in our time.

Please do share how the dove-release event went.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Pigeon release went off well!*

Well we went down to the "event". It was featured as a dove race and for $10 you could sponser an entry. Proceeds went to two foundations, the Jason Dahl Foundation and the Littleton Youth something or other. Jason Dahl, you might recall, was the pilot of United 93. 
It was coldish between 40 and 50 degrees so they didn't get the crowd they were hoping for, but . .. . 
The birds were great! They had 110 to release and while the birds were waiting for the release the man spoke about pigeons in general and his birds in particular. He took questions from the audience and allowed people to touch his birds carefully. They were so fun to watch, there were 2 or 3 in each cage that stood up really straight and looked eager to fly. They didn't seem to shy away from being touched so that made it more fun for the little ones. He was very clear that the birds were homing pigeons, just one of over 200 different breeds of pigeons, not a different species --hurray for our side! Someone asked if they were always white, he stated that his were white but that homers came in all different colors. He even talked about their use as messengers and how some had earned medals for valor during war. 
When the birds were released, there was clapping, ooohing and aaah ing, and lots of cheering as the birds circled higher and higher. Several of the local pigeons joined in the general fun and flew with them for a ways. There's something about watching a flock of birds move together, all the wings flashing as they catch the light. People watched until you couldn't make out the birds against the white and gray clouds. Even the "rug-rats" were watching. 

In addition to the dove race, they had a local raptor rescue group there -- Hawk Quest. We got to see a golden eagle, a great horned owl, an American kestral and a Harris hawk. With the exception of the Harris hawk, they were unreleasable due to various body damages. I really enjoyed seeing the kestral as I'd not seen one up close before. Beautiful birds. The speakers also discussed what happens when the raptors wind up eating prey that has been poisoned. Not in detail, but people seemed shocked to learn that spraying a field with pesticides winds up killing not just the bugs but the songbirds, gamebirds, and hawks as well. Fortunately there were several children and teens there so maybe we'll make an impression on the upcoming generation.

All in all a nice time!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, it's about darn time we got some GOOD report for a change. Sounds liket his guy has his act together. That's great. Hope someone there learned something about these guys that they didn't know. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sounds very positive, interesting and educational, and I'm glad everyone was OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOhing and AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-ing!   

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

I love 'em in all colors!  

Yeah, lots of people seem pretty clueless about these birds.  Although, some people do release doves.....but they don't have nearly the survival rate, because they are less likely to home and know where food is if they are brought up domestically.

Right? Or did I get confused here?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Avalona .. you are right .. true doves should NEVER be used as ceremonial release birds that are actually going to get released. They are lovely to have in pretty cages and such for the event, but it is a death sentence to release them. Only well trained and well conditioned homing pigeons should be used.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

flitsnowzoom said:


> I'm not sure this belongs here, but I've grown to appreciate the difficult lives that pigeons have because of the mistaken ideas that people have about them. I'm taking my son to a white dove release today and am going to see what sort of literature or information that the store and handlers give to people concerning these birds.
> And *if I hear anyone in the store say, pretty doves, I'll do my best to say "yes, aren't they lovely, these pigeons." and maybe get a conversation going.
> I'm convinced that most people think that the white doves are a separate species of bird and not pigeons.* I confess -- I did.  *Everyone oooohs and aaaahs whenever they see a "dove" release but the same people typically snear when they see pigeons fly. *
> 
> *If just a few people noticed and thought about it each time they saw these birds, it could bring a change of heart and prompt some postive action and even prompt some political improvement of our feathered friends futures.*





Trees Gray said:


> *I think some dove release people would not like to share the fact that their white doves are no different then the feral pigeons we see in our cities everyday, they probably wouldn't mention it, unless asked.*


Treesa,
I can understand what you are saying about some dove release folks maybe not wanting the public to know their beautiful birds being realeased are actually white 'pigeons'. 

However, I think the public should be educated about these birds. 
Perhaps a simple explanation as to *why* white 'homing pigeons' are used in the release rather than the actual dove. The representation of '*peace*' would still be the focus of course.

AND, as flitsnowzoom has pointed out, this may help the general public to accept the pigeon as a positive sign as well.  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Treesa,
> ***I can understand what you are saying about some dove release folks maybe not wanting the public to know their beautiful birds being realeased are actually white 'pigeons'.
> 
> ****However, I think the public should be educated about these birds.
> ...


Hi Cindy,

* Yes, I know some people like that, merely stating a fact.

** Absolutely...No argument there, I try to educate any and all that ask.


----------

